# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Βάση αυγοτροφής με  δημητριακά , χορταρικά ,λαχανικά και φρούτα

## jk21

*Ανοίγω το θεμα αυτο στα ιθαγενη , αλλα ειναι μια δημιουργια ,καταλληλη για καθε ειδος πουλιου !

Στα ιθαγενη προσθετει χρησιμα συστατικα στην διατροφη τους ,ειδικα αν δεν ειναι μαθημενα στην παροχη χορταρικων ,γιατι ετσι τους συνηθισανε οι ιδιοκτητες τους .Στους παπαγαλους ερχεται να δωσει λυση  σε καθε δυσκολο παπαγαλο στις φρεσκιες τροφες και να αφαιρεσει το αλλοθι ,σε καθε ιδιοκτητη ή εμπορα που στηριζομενος στους δυσκολες χαρακτηρες καποιων πουλιων ,προβαλε την ξεροφαγια των pellets ως πανακεια .*

*Σκέψεις πάνω στη χρήση των pellets σαν βασική διατροφή αντί σπόρων και φρούτων**Στα καναρινια ετσι κι αλλιως εχουμε ενα σωρο συνταγες και τα χορταρικα ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι πολυ αγαπητα ηδη 

Μπορει να την προσφερουμε ως εχει ,ειτε ελαφρως αφρατεμενη ,ειτε με προσθηκη αυγου ,ειτε με την προσθηκη καποιων αλλων συστατικων αναλογα με την εποχη του χρονου 

Περιεχει καποια πολυ σημαντικα σε θρεπτικη αξια τροφιμα και μπορει να υπαρξει και με αλλα ως εναλλακτικη προταση ,αρκει να μην ξεφευγουμε σε ποσοτητες και να ειναι συναφη 

Η παρουσα συνταγη περιλαμβανει* 


*500 ml αλευρι βρωμης (μπορουμε και τριμμενες νιφαδες )
500 ml αλευρι σκληρου σιτου (κιτρινο ) 
500 ml αλευρι καλαμποκιου
200 γρ γιαουρτι αγελαδος ή με χαμηλα λιπαρα 
2 μπανανες (χωρις τη φλουδα )
500 ml αρακα  (να ειναι σχετικα ξεπαγωμενος ) 
1 καροτο (το ριχνουμε στον πολυκοφτη καθαρισμενο και σε κομματια για να μην τον ζορισουμε ) 
3 κοκκινες πιπεριες κερατα 
10 φυλλα σπανακι (μεγαλα  . Μπρουμε και σεσκουλο ή συνδιασμος  τους )* 

*Μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε και μπροκολο  ειτε προσθετοντας καποιο απο τα αλευρα λιγο περισσοτερο για να εχει την ιδια υφη η ζυμη ή βγαζοντας μερος του αρακα 

Η ποσοτητα του γιαουρτιου δινει πολυτιμες πρωτεινες ,βιταμινη d3 και ασβεστιο ,ενω δεν εχουμε κανενα προβλημα με την λακτοζη ,γιατι και σαν  ποσοτητα δεν ειναι αρκετη και εχει λογω των ζυμωσεων απο τους γαλακτοβακιλλους ,ελαχιστη λακτοζη 

οταν ψηθει και τριφθει ,μπορουμε οποτε την δινουμε στα πουλια ,να τριβουμε μαζι της ξηρους καρπους ,αλλα οχι νωριτερα γιατι αλλοιωνονται οι λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες τους πχ βιτ Ε και ειδικα τα ω3 λιπαρα οξεα που εχουν πχ καρυδι ,αμυγδαλα ,βραζιλιανικο φυστικι (για σεληνιο ) κλπ


ή και καρπους με ιδιαιτερη αξια οπως πχ το goji berry 

Aντι δυο μπανανων ,μπορουμε το καλοκαιρι να βαζουμε μια και να προσθετουμε 4 βερυκοκκα και το φθινοπωρο ενα μηλο 

Αν το καλοκαιρι δεν τρωνε τα πουλια μας γλυστριδα ( υπαρχουν τετοια πουλια; ... δεν νομιζω ! ) τοτε μπορουμε την ωρα που παρεχουμε το παρον παρασκευασμα ,να το αφρατευουμε με λιγη γλυστριδα στο μουλτι .Οχι νωριτερα γιατι τα ω3 της αλλοιωνονται 

Μπορουμε να αφρατευουμε το παρων παρασκευασμα με αυγο ,οταν αυτο ειναι αναγκαιο  και η ποσοτητα ειναι το ελαχιστο ενα αυγο βραστο για 12 λεπτα σε  80 γρ του τριμμενου κεικ ,αλλα μπορουμε ανετα και περισσοτερο (ακομα και δυο ) αρκει να μην λασπωσει το μιγμα μας 

Η παρασκευη ειναι πανευκολη ! στον πολυκοφτη τριβουμε τα υλικα (εκτος των αλευρων ) να γινουν πολτος και τα αναμιγνυουμε πρωτα με το γιαουρτι και μετα με το αλευρι ωστε να γινει ζυμη 

Την απλωνουμε σε ταψι που εχουμε βουτηρωσει ή ακομα καλυτερα σε βουτηρωμενη λαδοκολλα (και σε σκετη αλλα σε βουτηρωμενη βγαινει πιο ευκολα ) και το ψηνουμε για 15 λεπτα εως 30 το πολυ ,αν το υψος της ζυμης  ειναι απο 1 δαχτυλο εως  2 αντιστοιχα  ,στους 170 με 180 βαθμους 

Φροντιζουμε να μην ξεραθει πολυ ,για να μπορει να τριβεται καλα και οχι σε σβωλους .Το τριβουμε οταν κρυωσει στο μουλτι 

Το τριμμενο κεικ χορταρικων ,φρουτων και λαχανικων για τα πουλια μας 
*


*Αυγοτροφη φτιαγμενη με το παρον κεικ και την προσθηκη κρεμωδους αυγοτροφης  ,τριμμενα μαζι στο μουλτι* *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*

----------

